# Gain Muscle strip body fat



## Lbuudge (Jul 20, 2015)

Alright folks,

Been eating 2000 calories a day and just started the gym hard again, 6 times a week split routine.

Seen massive improvements in what i can lift and also some shape around my shoulders and arms what not.

However, im checking in at around 20% body fat and look slightly fatty.

So my question is, how can i strip the body fat off and gain the muscle. im struggling to work out how many calories i should be eating and also what type of cardio to do and for how long.

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

You cannot, you need a calorie surplus to build muscle and a calorie deficit to lose fat.

Eat as you are, add 30 mins LISS (low intensity steady state) cardio maybe 3 times a week, alongside your weight training. You will see your body change.


----------



## Lbuudge (Jul 20, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You cannot, you need a calorie surplus to build muscle and a calorie deficit to lose fat.
> 
> Eat as you are, add 30 mins LISS (low intensity steady state) cardio maybe 3 times a week, alongside your weight training. You will see your body change.


Ill give it a try thanks very much!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

wont happened,,,as Dark sim says

you lose body fat and start to look you got muscles pal

what else you want??


----------



## Lbuudge (Jul 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> wont happened,,,as Drak sim says
> 
> you lose body fat and start to look you got muscles pal
> 
> what else you want??


so you think this is a good idea?

this is my food daily pretty much


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

look good man

that's how many calories I m eating now and losing weight and fat steadily mate

keep it up


----------



## Lbuudge (Jul 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> look good man
> 
> that's how many calories I m eating now and losing weight and fat steadily mate
> 
> keep it up


sound mate, you still building muscle and that? what cardio you doing?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I look better no bigger
No cardio only sex
Good for the six pack lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't mean to hi-jack but on a similar line, which of these two examples would I be better off sticking to?

Currently running 300mg/test & 100mg var with goal of adding LBM and losing some fat with FAT loss being the priority...

4 Day split, no "dedicated" cardio.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

500cals difference between both
I go with low cals


----------

